# Nasal Cancer - Surgery?



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I am sorry I cannot offer any advice so I thought I would bump your thread up. Maybe others in our group can offer assistance.
I hope you and Bernardo find answers.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Did you get a second opinion? Is an oncologist performing the surgery? If they do the surgery how will it affect him and his breathing? I'd get more information first.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Platty is on facebook. He is a Golden with nasal cancer. You might want to look at what they've done for him - radiation and he will be starting chemo soon.


----------



## Zerotex (May 9, 2014)

Thanks guys! The surgery is schedule for today at 11a.m in my country. The oncologist will perform the surgery, we.did some chemeotherapy but the tumor increase drastically in the last week. I will try to put some picture later...
The oncologist said that we could try radiotherapy but only if we go to US cause its better than here... They can get the tumor with the process in here.
They said that will be better that way, he will not suffer and will have a 'normal' life after it...but his face will change drastically. Is it normal to do this.kind of surgery in US? I didnt find anyone who did this in here...
Everybody in here are very worry and sad...we are already suffering... 
I will take a look on Platty facebook page.


----------



## Zerotex (May 9, 2014)

Bernardo did the surgery yesterday. Everything was fine and they took off the tumor from his nose, now we have to wait for the results. We can still see his happness and his big heart through his eyes and new face and that was awesome. Yesterday we spent some time with him in the hospital and for our surprise he already try to go with us. He came walking behind us when we were trying to leave. We wait until he fell sleep again to leave.
I could post some pictures of him before and after the surgery if you want to see guys.
Thanks for all the support and replies.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Praying for you and Bernardo, that the results are good. It sounds like he is doing really well already.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Things sound positive, sure glad to hear it!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bernardo*

SO glad that Bernardo is going home. Please keep us posted.
Praying for him!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hoping your guy does well and comes home soon


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I was so concerned. I looked at the pictures of Platty. These are amazing dogs! Praying Bernardardo has a full recovery!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zerotex (May 9, 2014)

Great news! Bernardo are already home! He is doing great, he is doing everything like nothing happened, we are very pleased with the results so far. Im osting some picture so you guy can meet him.

Pictures from 2 weeks ago, only 1 week before the tumor increased after the last chemotherapy.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qmmrqscw1c6waug/Screenshot_2014-05-12-14-20-33.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sc2yks3n9pdhtap/Screenshot_2014-05-12-14-23-58.png

Picture one week later, 5 days before the surgery.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/31qgetec2s8xqn1/IMG_20140504_202853.jpg

Thanks all of you for the prayers and support.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I couldn't see the pictures. So happy he's doing well! Fantastic. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

